

Show HN: Keep your page's timestamps up to date (weekend project) - prezjordan
http://prezjordan.github.io/uptodate/

======
threedaymonk
I wrote something similar a while back (in 2005, apparently). It's not quite
how I'd write it now, but I'm not too embarrassed by my code from eight years
ago!

<http://po-ru.com/clock.js>

